# Source Code To Google Authentication System Stolen



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

.

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/20/technology/20google.html?src=busln



> Ever since Google disclosed in January that Internet intruders had stolen information from its computers, the exact nature and extent of the theft has been a closely guarded company secret. But a person with direct knowledge of the investigation now says that the losses included one of Googles crown jewels, a password system that controls access by millions of users worldwide to almost all of the companys Web services, including e-mail and business applications.
> 
> The program, code named Gaia for the Greek goddess of the earth, was attacked in a lightning raid taking less than two days last December, the person said. Described publicly only once at a technical conference four years ago, the software is intended to enable users and employees to sign in with their password just once to operate a range of services.


.


----------

